# 2012 Vs 2013 230Rs Differences



## dapozer (Apr 4, 2013)

I wanted my first post here to be a little different and happier with the actual purchase and pictures but I am still in the process. I am working through Holman RV and all has been great up to this point, financing is done, trailer is picked and getting ready for the long trip out east (coming from Denver). However here is my problem. I am looking at a 230rs and thought I was getting a 2013, however the build date is June of 2012. Still classified as a 2013 I guess, but it is still in the 2012 trim and excludes some options of the "true" 2013. I know one issue is the manual tongue jack vs electronic. is there anymore changes I should be aware of? Also should this be a deal breaker as I am paying a closeout 2013 price for this 2012 wanna be 2013?


----------



## bbuchorn (Mar 17, 2013)

The first thing I would do is look at the purchase order. It should tell you the year model. I have a 2012 298RE and there are a lot of upgrades this year.
Just because they sell it as new this year it is still last years model. You are looking at storage wear and tear, age on the tires Difference in book value etc. See what your paperwork tells you what you have, match serial numbers etc... You can also ask Keystone what you have by giving them the VIN number. It is located on the tongue in front on a tag, as well as other places in the trailer. I don't think you have a problem with Keystone, Probably with the dealer. Good luck and keep us posted. Hope you enjoy your rig as much as we do ours.
BBUCHORN


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

When Keystone makes a change to a model, they don't wait until the next year to incorporate the change. Changes are made as they are produced. So, it is possible to have an early 2013 without an electric jack, and a later 2013 now has an electric jack. We were camping last year with a group and noticed that 3 of us had the same model TT, and all 3 had slight changes/differences.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I purchased our 2012 Outback 301BQ in May of 2011 from Holman's. Our trailer is a 2012 version of the Outback in every way, including the increase is cargo capacity from the 2011 to the 2012 301BQ. Everything about our trailer is a 2012 version of the Outback, even though we took delivery in May of 2011. While I do not understand all of the details on when model years switch, I can tell you that the change does not follow the calendar like we would expect.

I don't think you have anything to worry about. Holman's Sales Department was great to work with and I think you will also have a good experience. The only complaint I have about Holman's is their service department. Do not have them install or coordinate ANY modifications to your trailer. They were absolutely clueless and did really bad work. Do not pay them to adjust your hitch, you are better off doing this yourself (I had to redo mine in the Walmart parking lot). Buy the trailer stock, no modifications. Arrive the night before and do your PDI. Install and adjust your hitch yourself (you will have time and space to do this, bring the appropriate sockets and wrenches). Close the deal the following morning and drive away with your trailer. Do any Mods yourself or find a local dealer you trust to do it.

This is my advice based on my experience with Holman's.

DAN


----------



## dapozer (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, So far the communication with Holman has been great and I have ran Andrew around with questions and the such. We keep looking at the pictures and are happy with the camper and the price is a great deal compare what I can get in Denver. Just want to make sure I am getting everything I can before the long trip out there. Going to ask if I can sleep at camp "fence" the first night and then head west. Looking forward to gettin the OB and becoming a bigger part of this community.
Shawn


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wouldn't hurt to call Lakeshore and send them your quote from Hollmans. They might have the "year" you want with all the options you wanted. When we came from Oregon to get our 301BQ...Lakeshore beat Hollmans on price by ~$750


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

I drove 10hrs to Holmans. Spent the night "by the fence" when I picked up my 230rs last year. Their low price paid for the fuel and them some.
Staying overnight gives you time to try everything. Put the slide and awning in/out several times. Check plumbing. They will adjust if need be. Walmart is nearby to stock up.

I'll be getting my 2017 model from them.


----------



## NDKoze (Jan 5, 2011)

Others can correct me if I am wrong, but I think the main adds that may have been mid 2013 are the following:

JT Strong Arm Stabilizers, which greatly
reduces trailer movement while in use.
Slam Latch Doors provide that security you
desire for your belongings.
Electric Hitch Jack

If your camper has these, I don't think you have any worries about missing new 2013 features.


----------



## Dirt Race Fans (Jul 9, 2012)

I got my 2013 230RS from Holman's last July. Mine has the electric jack. Sounds like the 2014's should be out soon.


----------

